# Looking for music recommendations to make a dance form to



## skribs (Feb 1, 2019)

My Taekwondo demonstration team does forms to music, which are basically a hybrid between a dance and a Taekwondo form.  My Master has told me I need to make a new form, and I'm stuck on step one: picking out the music.

A big part of my problem is the music that I know and listen to won't work for a demonstration team consisting mostly of kids.  Something tells me Drowning Pool - Bodies or Disturbed - Indestructible won't really fly.

I've been looking at dance music and action soundtracks.  The problem I'm having is most of the music I find has one of these flaws:

It's way too repetitive (there's no slow or fast parts in the beat)
There's no consistent beat to lock in on
There's no intro (goes along with #1)
The intro is too long and it takes too long to build up to do a form to
It doesn't have the right feel (too happy or too sad, I need something strong or energetic)
In particular, I'm looking for stuff where the lead instrument is percussive, and where there's enough of a beat to follow, but where it also has enough variety that it doesn't get monotonous.

Does anyone have some ideas for me?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 1, 2019)

Write your own music. That way it'll match the dance perfectly.


----------



## wab25 (Feb 1, 2019)

This should work. Good strong beat, variation in intensity and tone between the verses and a solo in the middle to do some crazy moves to. I guarantee this form will be remembered...


----------



## granfire (Feb 1, 2019)

I did a freestyle to Going Under by Evanesence.
Eye of the Tiger is always a classic,
Or you could try Mulan 'I'll make a man out of you' ^_^
Mortal Combat is always a good choice.

I am not sure what your beef is with Indestructable? I have it on the loop (three albums) at the moment myself. LAnd of confusion might work, I like the angry Disturbed version, but Genesis did it nice as well. Sound of Silence.
If you like it a little more heavy, you can look at Sixx AM, they have a few nice ones, 'This is gonna hurt' or 'Rise' spring to mind.
We did a demo once, the younger instructors did their form to Paradise city, Guns and Roses.

ETA: In a body of work spanning 14 years, Two Steps From Hell should have a suitable piece, most are short, so you can combine many

And don't forget: there is Audacity to edit your selection!


----------



## skribs (Feb 1, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> Write your own music. That way it'll match the dance perfectly.



I'm taking guitar/bass/theory lessons for that express purpose.  I'm not there yet.  Only been playing a year and a half, and that's starting with absolutely ZERO concept of rhythm, and practicing around my work and martial arts schedules.



granfire said:


> I did a freestyle to Going Under by Evanesence.
> Eye of the Tiger is always a classic,
> Or you could try Mulan 'I'll make a man out of you' ^_^
> Mortal Combat is always a good choice.
> ...



Well, for one, I don't think the rest of the team are into that kind of music.  For another, the song starts with helicopters, sirens, and gunfire, and this is going to be the event at our family picnic.  It just doesn't seem to fit.


----------



## granfire (Feb 1, 2019)

skribs said:


> Well, for one, I don't think the rest of the team are into that kind of music.  For another, the song starts with helicopters, sirens, and gunfire, and this is going to be the event at our family picnic.  It just doesn't seem to fit.



Considering that it is an American Christmas tradition to watch Midway and Pearl Harbor during the Holidays...
It's 'Martial Arts' not daisy picking. 
Again: Audacity. 
Much can be done with a little creative editing. 

And there is another oldy but goody: Kung Fu Fighting.


----------



## wanderingstudent (Feb 1, 2019)

skribs said:


> My Taekwondo demonstration team does forms to music, which are basically a hybrid between a dance and a Taekwondo form.  My Master has told me I need to make a new form, and I'm stuck on step one: picking out the music.
> 
> A big part of my problem is the music that I know and listen to won't work for a demonstration team consisting mostly of kids.  Something tells me Drowning Pool - Bodies or Disturbed - Indestructible won't really fly.
> 
> ...



Sounds of Kung Fu by Tak Wah Eng

If you needed one for humor use the benny hill theme.

Everybody Dance Now by C&C DanceMachine


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

skribs said:


> I'm taking guitar/bass/theory lessons for that express purpose.  I'm not there yet.  Only been playing a year and a half, and that's starting with absolutely ZERO concept of rhythm, and practicing around my work and martial arts schedules.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for one, I don't think the rest of the team are into that kind of music.  For another, the song starts with helicopters, sirens, and gunfire, and this is going to be the event at our family picnic.  It just doesn't seem to fit.


What genre are you looking for? And with lyrics or instrumental?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Everybody was kung fu fighting! Is an option though


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## skribs (Feb 1, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> What genre are you looking for? And with lyrics or instrumental?



Instrumental.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

skribs said:


> Instrumental.


Google "final fantasy battle theme" 
Some of them are pretty good


----------



## wab25 (Feb 1, 2019)

Maybe try two songs?


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Feb 1, 2019)

Id love to see that to some kpop


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 1, 2019)

Most not what you’re looking for, but you never know...

Metallica - Orion. Instrumental, intro, tempo changes, etc.

Slayer - Raining Blood. Intro, fast pace, and really badass.

Motörhead - Damage Case. I always thought this would be a great kata or demo song due to the fast beat. The song Overkill too, although I think Damafe Case would be better.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Feb 2, 2019)

My personal opinion is that karate with music is just wrong.  But hey to each their own.  @skribs  your music selection dilemma seems to me like you need help from  DJ who can do mixing.  It would be  custom piece with all the requirements you need. They will mix tracks and beats and even have an intro of your choice. They can even insert an overall drum track to keep a steady beat.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 2, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Most not what you’re looking for, but you never know...
> 
> Metallica - Orion. Instrumental, intro, tempo changes, etc.
> 
> ...



Metallica?....Slayer?....Motorhead?.......


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 2, 2019)

skribs said:


> My Taekwondo demonstration team does forms to music, which are basically a hybrid between a dance and a Taekwondo form.  My Master has told me I need to make a new form, and I'm stuck on step one: picking out the music.
> 
> A big part of my problem is the music that I know and listen to won't work for a demonstration team consisting mostly of kids.  Something tells me Drowning Pool - Bodies or Disturbed - Indestructible won't really fly.
> 
> ...



Lindsey Stirling has alot of good songs you can sample


----------



## skribs (Feb 2, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Most not what you’re looking for, but you never know...
> 
> Metallica - Orion. Instrumental, intro, tempo changes, etc.
> 
> ...



Orion takes too long unless I mix it.



hoshin1600 said:


> My personal opinion is that karate with music is just wrong.  But hey to each their own.  @skribs  your music selection dilemma seems to me like you need help from  DJ who can do mixing.  It would be  custom piece with all the requirements you need. They will mix tracks and beats and even have an intro of your choice. They can even insert an overall drum track to keep a steady beat.



Well good thing we do TKD instead of Karate!


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 2, 2019)

skribs said:


> Orion takes too long unless I mix it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well good thing we do TKD instead of Karate!


My first thought was “then mix it.” Then reality hit me and I asked myself why I would ever tell anyone to mess with that song.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 2, 2019)

skribs said:


> Does anyone have some ideas for me?


I had created a MA dancing form with the following music. If you start the music dlip at 0.30 and also start the form clip, you can see that the music match with the form.

I created the form to match the music and not the other way around.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 2, 2019)

If it’s a weapons kata, you could use Pink Floyd’s Careful With That Axe, Eugene.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 2, 2019)

Mongolian rock.


----------



## skribs (Feb 2, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I had created a MA dancing form with the following music. If you start the music dlip at 0.30 and also start the form clip, you can see that the music match with the form.
> 
> I created the form to match the music and not the other way around.



This is what I intend to do.


----------



## skribs (Feb 2, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> If it’s a weapons kata, you could use Pink Floyd’s Careful With That Axe, Eugene.



I was thinking of doing Dragonforce - Strike of the Ninja, but I don't think any of us are fast enough to keep up with one of their songs.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 2, 2019)

I had created a sword dancing back in 1968 with the following music.


----------

